# WRUW July 2021 / ЧВСН июль 2021



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Happy July! 🙂 Let's start the month with a Poljot:


----------



## malbur (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Vintage 2409 Amphibia 470.199 from the 1980's, I guess.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

À custom on a Vostok 670 base. I can't take out the thick silicon strap that came with the original watch, any trick anyone?


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

thewatchadude said:


> À custom on a Vostok 670 base. I can't take out the thick silicon strap that came with the original watch, any trick anyone?
> 
> View attachment 15972103


Wire cutters to cut the spring bar, a new one is cheap enough, with enough care it shouldn't damage the case (tape off the lugs to protect them) and the silicon strap should be flexible enough to move aside. Good luck.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

mariomart said:


> Wire cutters to cut the spring bar, a new one is cheap enough, with enough care it shouldn't damage the case (tape off the lugs to protect them) and the silicon strap should be flexible enough to move aside. Good luck.


Good idea, thanks. I was reluctantly thinking of destroying the strap to acces the springbars--why make it simple if it can be made in a complicated way


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

....and for the evening


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

Luch above Ohrid! It's hotter than the sun!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar to start second half of this year.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

VE today


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Poljot Mig with bracelet.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Evening walk with the in-laws.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks to mariomart for the advice. Here we go:










Btw, good opportunity to compare Russian (top) parts with Chinese (bottom) ones 










Finally with the help of my spare box:


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Amphibia in the wild


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15973060
> View attachment 15973061


Pure class..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Another day in lockdown here. My mask* might as well be Russian to match my watch...

















*Mask used as a prop only. I have read these older canisters may contain asbestos, so not recommended for use.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

Wearing this beauty
















Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:










And some rain lilies (Zephyranthes) blooming during a wet summer:


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## JonInAtl (Jun 26, 2021)

Fresh from today's mail:
Vostok Chistopol Sputnik


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

New band since last month. Old one was black.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I love this old metal bracelet ...


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Thought I'd add a shot of the full lume dial as she got tucked into bed


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:

:


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

Vostok Europe K-3 SUBMARINE love this watch


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This beauty arrived today from Vostok-watches24.com I am beside myself with this one. And I don't think the bracelet is Vostok, it's solid link and hands down the most comfortable bracelet I've had on a watch. The sandwich dial fantastic and I'm looking forward to seeing the Superluminova glow this evening !


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Well couldn't wait, wanted to see the superluminova right away .. lol


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Bsw_sc said:


> This beauty arrived today from Vostok-watches24.com I am beside myself with this one. And I don't think the bracelet is Vostok, it's solid link and hands down the most comfortable bracelet I've had on a watch. The sandwich dial fantastic and I'm looking forward to seeing the Superluminova glow this evening !
> 
> View attachment 15976443
> View attachment 15976448


Nice, I've also ordered one, I was worried that I would miss out on this one like I did on the brown one. Like with all my Pamphibias, I will probably change the bezel, but let's see how it looks when it arrives first.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

Boring I know, but a new band on this one too.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Getting prepared for Odessa200's "Show us your TTK-1's" thread.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Ligavesh said:


> Nice, I've also ordered one, I was worried that I would miss out on this one like I did on the brown one. Like with all my Pamphibias, I will probably change the bezel, but let's see how it looks when it arrives first.


My experience with Vostok-watches24 was good. Well packaged and fairly quick shipping. And the superluminova is good


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

From ebay NOS at least thats what the advert stated. Beautiful quality very light too, not for work though leave that to a well worn a CCCP Komadierskie, this is just a weekend watch preferably worn on Sundays


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Another Radio Room today


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Bsw_sc said:


> This beauty arrived today from Vostok-watches24.com I am beside myself with this one. And I don't think the bracelet is Vostok, it's solid link and hands down the most comfortable bracelet I've had on a watch. The sandwich dial fantastic and I'm looking forward to seeing the Superluminova glow this evening !
> 
> View attachment 15976443
> View attachment 15976448





Ligavesh said:


> Nice, I've also ordered one, I was worried that I would miss out on this one like I did on the brown one. Like with all my Pamphibias, I will probably change the bezel, but let's see how it looks when it arrives first.


Oh Heck! I've already got Black, Blue and Brown pamphibia's and I was trying to avoid buying another watch for a month or so...


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

Vintage vibe ...


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Bronze Sunday


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

"Pamphibian"


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok Kadet 2409a


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

GMTtwotone said:


>


And how does that wear on the wrist, will it suit a 7 1/2 inch?


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> And how does that wear on the wrist, will it suit a 7 1/2 inch?


That IS a 7 1/2" wrist


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I cleaned it up the lemon way but it's been less successful than previous times. Probably need to let it longer in the juice and rince/dry it better.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

thewatchadude said:


> I cleaned it up the lemon way but it's been less successful than previous times. Probably need to let it longer in the juice and rince/dry it better.
> 
> View attachment 15979527


Sell it to me coward.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Pepsi-evski...


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

K-43


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)

I just put the original bracelet back on my Sturmanskie Traveler..


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

15.5 hour layover in Amsterdam, making the best of it.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

GMTtwotone said:


>


This needs to go in the Public Forum under the title "Is this watch too large for my wrist?"


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Inspired after reading bultacolobito's great thread.


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

Grant J said:


> Inspired after reading bultacolobito's great thread.
> View attachment 15980821


FED Trudkommuna NKVD-U it is a rear beast. Do you have the windows in the back for lens adjustment? BTW the camera is made in the penitentiary system by the underage prisoners...


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Cheers, friends.


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

Luch 2209


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> FED Trudkommuna NKVD-U it is a rear beast. Do you have the windows in the back for lens adjustment? BTW the camera is made in the penitentiary system by the underage prisoners...


Yes. I know the history of its manufacture.
Funnily enough this one doesn't have the window in the back, but a later version I have does. I'll try to get a photo in daylight tomorrow.
Back to watches: Today's outing.








Without the watch.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today.....










Billy super duper.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Stainless steel Sekonda autodate on the bracelet from the forum project Elektronika


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

030598


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

What part/model number is this one? 12069x ?


arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15981294


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Kugellager said:


> What part/model number is this one? 12069x ?


Had it a few years mate. 100 case SE. Haven't seen them for sale for sometime.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

A watch that commemorates a courageous adventure (although not really a lucky one) worn with superstitious purpose, considered as tonight Italy will play access to the final match of the European football championships


----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

Either an Italian or Spaniard in the background


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Danilao said:


> A watch that commemorates a courageous adventure (although not really a lucky one) worn with superstitious purpose, considered as tonight Italy will play access to the final match of the European football championships
> 
> View attachment 15982205


I hope my frogman give lucky us, the spanish guys, Dani (sorry for being japanese, but have the spanish flag colours on its bezel)

For this time i prefer Japanes to Rusian haha


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Victorv said:


> I hope my frogman give lucky us, the spanish guys, Dani (sorry for being japanese, but have the spanish flag colours on its bezel)
> 
> For this time i prefer Japanes to Rusian haha


I try to chase away your four-leaf clover with basil


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> FED Trudkommuna NKVD-U it is a rear beast. Do you have the windows in the back for lens adjustment? BTW the camera is made in the penitentiary system by the underage prisoners...


Today's FED and Pobeda combo.
Different to yesterday's. Spot the difference. 








The FED is a later model with different engraving and top housing (not round).
The Pobeda is a Petrodvorets offering and has a "6" under the sub-dial.








Showing the hole in the back of the camera case.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Zvezda "tank" during not-so-infernal hours, keeping the Buyalov RR02 for when the heat hits.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

Grant J said:


> Today's FED and Pobeda combo.
> Different to yesterday's. Spot the difference.
> View attachment 15983002
> 
> ...


This is FED-NKVD-USSR. Pre-war, ca 1939. With Leica style release button.


----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

Lots of getting messy today in the factory so only one watch for the job............... Had it twenty years and it can take anything thrown at it. Fantastic watch


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok: 60 Year Commemorative of the formation of the Soviet Union 1922-1982:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

My fav of the moment with a late afternoon coffee


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Just switched (from a non-Russian watch) to some Russian bling for the arvo...









didn't quite get the second hand lined up but I'm not waiting another 12 hours for them to align again


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

xsagasta said:


> Zvezda "tank" during not-so-infernal hours, keeping the Buyalov RR02 for when the heat hits.
> View attachment 15983313
> View attachment 15983312
> View attachment 15983314


Does it have air-conditioning built in?


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Ligavesh said:


> Does it have air-conditioning built in?


Unfortunately, it doesn't (although I guess it could fit in, with that case height). But at least, as my only non-vintage watch, it is water-proof.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> This is FED-NKVD-USSR. Pre-war, ca 1939. With Leica style release button.


Another day... The last FED and Pobeda photo, because I sold my other FED's a while ago.
This is the last version of the FED I believe. The Podeda is from the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Besides G-Shocks Vostok's are best suited for hard work:








Having a cold beer...after having finished some gardening chores😉👍


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Smiley face for today


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Today I'm trying out the newly- arrived all-steel 55 on a Perlon strap.


----------



## JC.Auck (May 9, 2019)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Chascomm said:


> Today I'm trying out the newly- arrived all-steel 55 on a Perlon strap.
> 
> View attachment 15987037


A Perlon strap in this weather is a good choice ?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

mariomart said:


> A Perlon strap in this weather is a good choice 🤣


I just noticed on the radar that all the rain is falling on you.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Chascomm said:


> I just noticed on the radar that all the rain is falling on you.


Bloody Northerners!!! 🤪


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Grant J said:


> Today's FED and Pobeda combo.
> Different to yesterday's. Spot the difference.
> View attachment 15983002
> 
> ...


The knurling on that camera looks the part.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Dodgydruid reminded me I had a few Molnija's tucked away, so I thought I'd post this one.
Given that this is bigger than my watches, it needed a bigger camera to go with it.
This one is from the second quarter of 1955 with a Moskva (Moscow) 4 medium format (6x6 and 6x9) camera from 1956.








The last version of the Moskva range was the 5. I prefer the look of the 4. They were "inspired" but the Zeiss Ikonta.
All packed away, they are quite compact.








Today's photos still taken with a 1955 50mm Soviet lens.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Grant J said:


> Dodgydruid reminded me I had a few Molnija's tucked away, so I thought I'd post this one.
> Given that this is bigger than my watches, it needed a bigger camera to go with it.
> This one is from the second quarter of 1955 with a Moskva (Moscow) 4 medium format (6x6 and 6x9) camera from 1956.
> View attachment 15987469
> ...


I love seeing the shots of your camera collection. I was shown how to develop B+W film when I was about 6 and started to develop my own from about the age of 7. At first I had my dad's old Kodak Box Camera which he had during the war and then graduated to the equally unsophisticated Kodak Brownie 127. I bought my first 'sophisticated' camera when I was 15 - a Lubitel TLR (no idea which exact model but as I bought it in new 1975 it was probably Lubitel 2).

Great camera which was stolen when my flat was burgled in 1982. Odd thing is the thief took my Lubitel, and an Olympus Trip but missed my Olympus OM2n plus lenses - camera bag was under the bed! I managed to replace the Trip with a second hand one but failed at the time to find a Lubitel; so got a Rolleiflex 2.8f instead! (The Rolleiflex is a great camera but I think I actually preferred the Lubitel!)


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I love seeing the shots of your camera collection. I was shown how to develop B+W film when I was about 6 and started to develop my own from about the age of 7. At first I had my dad's old Kodak Box Camera which he had during the war and then graduated to the equally unsophisticated Kodak Brownie 127. I bought my first 'sophisticated' camera when I was 15 - a Lubitel TLR (no idea which exact model but as I bought it in new 1975 it was probably Lubitel 2).
> 
> Great camera which was stolen when my flat was burgled in 1982. Odd thing is the thief took my Lubitel, and an Olympus Trip but missed my Olympus OM2n plus lenses - camera bag was under the bed! I managed to replace the Trip with a second hand one but failed at the time to find a Lubitel; so got a Rolleiflex 2.8f instead! (The Rolleiflex is a great camera but I think I actually preferred the Lubitel!)


Thank you. You can thank bultacolobito for the inspiration from his B&W post.

Sadly I've sold most of my Soviet cameras (watches take up less space). I used to have a Zorki in the style of the FED's plus the Kiev's based on the Contax rangefinders, but found them a bit big and heavy to be practical.
Good to hear the Oly didn't get stolen. My first manual 35mm was an OM-1, as I liked my friends OM-4 Ti. He also mentioned Lord Litchfield praised Olympus gear.

If my maths is correct, happy 60th for last year. I'm only a few years behind.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Grant J said:


> Thank you. You can thank bultacolobito for the inspiration from his B&W post.
> 
> Sadly I've sold most of my Soviet cameras (watches take up less space). I used to have a Zorki in the style of the FED's plus the Kiev's based on the Contax rangefinders, but found them a bit big and heavy to be practical.
> Good to hear the Oly didn't get stolen. My first manual 35mm was an OM-1, as I liked my friends OM-4 Ti. He also mentioned Lord Litchfield praised Olympus gear.
> ...


Sadly your maths is spot on! Was 61 this June and absolutely no idea where the time has gone since I bought that camera in 1975! Only seems like yesterday that I went into the local camera shop with my saved up pocket money.

I've got an OM4Ti too but like most folks these days have gone digital. Lord Litchfield and David Bailey featured in a lot of Olympus advertising back in the day.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Zim:


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

I wear a 38mm Strela most of the time, but as the late Stevie Ray Vaughn stated,"It is flooding down in Texas."









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

No more FED cameras left to take photos of. So I'll start with a Zorki from 1954.
I didn't think it was appropriate to use another Pobeda, so used this offering from ПЧЗ.
















Photos again taken with 1955 Soviet glass. 
Also a treat for AardnoldArrdvark.
With the products being from the 1970's I thought colour might suit better. 
Japanese products, so only one image before I get booed off the forum.








This one taken with 1960's Japanese glass.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Put a stainless band on her today, really enjoying the changed look. I find swapping bands gives a faux sense of a new watch for a day or so &#8230; lol


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Grant J said:


> No more FED cameras left to take photos of. So I'll start with a Zorki from 1954.
> I didn't think it was appropriate to use another Pobeda, so used this offering from ПЧЗ.
> View attachment 15988965
> 
> ...


Very much appreciated; thank you!


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Came across this Soviet bearing today. Too good an opportunity to miss.


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

GMTtwotone said:


>


That Big Zero is a true strap monster!


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Today a 24 hour Komandirskie


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Zaria:


----------



## JonInAtl (Jun 26, 2021)

One of my favorites on a lazy Saturday morning.
Ironically no alarm needed today.


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Unexpected guest...


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Colour photos for today. Required to show the red. 








Thanks for your interest in these old Soviet camera/watch photos. The Zorki 5 shown here is noted for its red engraving.
It reminded me of another red item I had, but it was unfinished. That changed when I finally finished my "Red 12" project last night.








So today we have a Zorki 5 from 1958 with a 1955 lens together with the newly completed 1948 Pobeda "Red 12".
Once again the photos were taken with 1955 Soviet glass.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

dubhead said:


> View attachment 15990108


Man, I'm veeery tempted to get this watch... That date 'window' looks so cool - I have the black version (cause at the time I didn't know you could buy Vostoks elsewhere and that was the only one they had), but that element doesn't show itself that much on it - cause everything's black.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

A new Russian bearing with an old Russian watch.








Fitted.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> Man, I'm veeery tempted to get this watch... That date 'window' looks so cool - I have the black version (cause at the time I didn't know you could buy Vostoks elsewhere and that was the only one they had), but that element doesn't show itself that much on it - cause everything's black.


Just go for it, it's so worth it. I was leaning towards the black one but then I realized that I only got black and silver dial watches so I needed a white dial diver. I don't like date windows but the way how they cut the dial and let the date show under there is a cool concept and I only see this with the Glasshutte Original. I also found a strap that matched perfectly with the second hand orange&#8230;


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Defunct paper mill repurposed into a park and beer (bier,pivo,cerveza) garden. Enjoying a raspberry gose with the wife and my newly built Amphibia with a 2414A.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

OCSleeper said:


> Defunct paper mill repurposed into a park and beer (bier,pivo,cerveza) garden. Enjoying a raspberry gose with the wife and my newly built Amphibia with a 2414A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Makes me think of a banana! I'd have tried with black hands rather than nickel to perfect the resemblance.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> Very nice! Makes me think of a banana! I'd have tried with black hands rather than nickel to perfect the resemblance.


I might have a spare set to give that a try, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

470.199 with manual wind 2409. One of my overall favorite watches. I just acquired this nice replica bezel, which suits it perfectly. I really love how the old hand-winders sit flatter on the wrist than the autos. It's only a small difference, but you can feel it nonetheless.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15993204
> 
> 470.199 with manual wind 2409. One of my overall favorite watches. I just acquired this nice replica bezel, which suits it perfectly. I really love how the old hand-winders sit flatter on the wrist than the autos. It's only a small difference, but you can feel it nonetheless.


My beaten up sample says hello. Doesn't have the lines on the case, so I think it is a different model .


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

dubhead said:


> Just go for it, it's so worth it. I was leaning towards the black one but then I realized that I only got black and silver dial watches so I needed a white dial diver. I don't like date windows but the way how they cut the dial and let the date show under there is a cool concept and I only see this with the Glasshutte Original. I also found a strap that matched perfectly with the second hand orange&#8230;


Agree, and I probably will, just wanna make a break this month as I already bought a few watches... Anyway, today:


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Grant J said:


> My beaten up sample says hello. Doesn't have the lines on the case, so I think it is a different model .
> View attachment 15993379


Yes, yours is the high polished 320.199. The only difference between the 470 and the 320 is the radial brushed vs. polished finish.
Your watch is all original, making it more desirable, in my opinion. Yours has the original bezel and the original hands. If you look at mine, you'll see that the hands on mine are not the original ones, they're the contemporary Amphibia hands. The tell is that the lume on the minutes hand doesn't extend as far.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

This was the watch I chose for the final match of the European football championship, from the unfortunate adventure of the Italian airship to...
&#8230;those who follow football know what happened :-D


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I was wearing this 100819 this morning (but I'll confess I've switched to a Japanese powered Chinese watch for the afternoon... ...I'll get my coat and show myself out).


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonInAtl (Jun 26, 2021)

VERY blue Vostok arrived today to keep my Poljot and Slava company.


----------



## matticai (May 27, 2011)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi! Long time no see


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Project watch Elektronika 55, polished version, on vintage Speidel.


----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This Komandirskie 650.541 just came today! I've been wanting to get one of these for a long while. Surprisingly, instead of the folded Vostok signed bracelet, it came on a solid bracelet with butterfly clasp. It seems like nicer than usual quality for a stock bracelet, but I don't much like butterfly bracelets, so I threw it on this NATO for now. I have a president style bracelet, which I think was intended for a Seiko, that I need to mod the fitted end links. Legibility is critical for a 24 hour dial, and I think this one is the most legible one available in the Vostok line. I'm really enjoying this one today.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

The red one


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Sturmanskie Gagarin in titanium


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Poljot with Soviet motorcycle seat spring.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

🏉


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

New Defender series from Luch. Powered by an 1801.1 movement.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

willjackson said:


> New Defender series from Luch. Powered by an 1801.1 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Defender'? I definitely see Land Rover when I look at that watch. Old-school Land Rover.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This 160.271 just came yesterday. I just love the date at the 6 position. I immediately made a few changes right off the bat. Like the old 1190 barrel case, to look right, the 160 really needs the bracelet to flare to smoothly transition into the case. A few of the stock Amphibia bracelets do flare out to about 24 mm. I think this one originally came off my 110. Add a stock Komandirskie 650 bezel, and voila: A modded watch made from all Vostok components. I'm still thinking of changing the seconds hand to a red one. Blue is too hard to see without my reading glasses on.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

RUSSIAN GODZILLA MOD


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Strela CYO40CYB








Note for the purists: This watch has a Seagull movement.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Prim:


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I added a 24h bezel from Meranom to my new 650.541 for dual time zone functionality. This bezel has a Vostok look that really suits the watch .


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

What are the chances....
Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Deskdiving


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Just arrived...


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Another Luch today. The one handed models always raise eyebrows.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

DrSlamastika said:


> View attachment 15998375
> View attachment 15998376


Nice, but you need at least a hundred more Russian watches.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Just arrived...
> View attachment 15998156


That looks nicer than I thought; if you can please post some more pictures of it, I wanna see how it looks irl (although it's out of stock again  ).


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> That looks nicer than I thought; if you can please post some more pictures of it, I wanna see how it looks irl (although it's out of stock again  ).


As you wish  I took these immediately it arrived...











































plus 3 more; one next to a 420... to give a better idea of size























Other thing to note is the bezel is uni-directional unlike standard Vostoks.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

New leather strap I just received from Meranom. 
I didn't realize when I ordered it that it was 20mm but cut out for the 18mm but I like it. It's a nice band


----------



## JC.Auck (May 9, 2019)

Sportivnie ChN-326K today:



JC


----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This Komandirskie 280.680 came this week. It takes its style from the Ratnik military watches.
It originally came on a zulu strap which looked all wrong for this case shape. The case looked just chopped off. This case needs a bracelet that will flare and transition into it. I looked long and hard for a suitable bracelet. The only one I could find is actually from a Casio digital watch. I'm happy with the result.
The original bezel was just too thick and severe for me, so I put on something more conventional.

I was expecting this to be a hand winding 2409 with 17J as the catalog states, and the photo has "17 камней" on the dial. 
But when it came, mine is actually a 2415 automatic with 31 Jewels "31 камень" indicated on the dial. 
Below is the catalog photo:


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Desk diving


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> As you wish  I took these immediately it arrived...
> View attachment 15998588
> View attachment 15998589
> View attachment 15998590
> ...


That's what I was talking about -it looks totally different - and much better - than in meranom's official pics. It's like they didn't try to put any effort to present and market the product, they probably just photoshopped the dial from the steel 1967 onto the bronze case.

Anyway, today:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> That's what I was talking about -it looks totally different - and much better - than in meranom's official pics. It's like they didn't try to put any effort to present and market the product, they probably just photoshopped the dial from the steel 1967 onto the bronze case.
> 
> Anyway, today:
> 
> View attachment 15999865


Nice.

If there is a Vostok I'm interested in I'll usually search the 'net for photos in the hope of finding some that are better than Meranom's! I like the Meranom site but their photography is terrible. I've ignored watches previously only to change my mind when I saw them posted in this forum!

_edited for typos._


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Export dial.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> Nice, but you need at least a hundred more Russian watches.


why?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

A little bit of brushing helps...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

DrSlamastika said:


> why?


it's illegal by International Law to have too few Soviet/Russian watches.


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)

ok  I got it


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> That's what I was talking about -it looks totally different - and much better - than in meranom's official pics. It's like they didn't try to put any effort to present and market the product, they probably just photoshopped the dial from the steel 1967 onto the bronze case.
> 
> Anyway, today:
> 
> View attachment 15999865


That is lovely...


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

The elusive Golden Tankist


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

Mom


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Today a non-Albatros Albatros. Unfortunately likely a franken.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

I put my Neptune on this morning & the bracelet was way too tight. I rummaged through my box of Vostok spares & found & fitted an extra link. Much more comfortable.

However, I also found the 096 fittings to convert the case to use any 18mm strap & I also found the 18mm mesh bracelet I removed from my 420. Well it had to be done....


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

170893 for this morning


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello world, meet Scuba-Dude Orange!
Scuba-Dude Orange, meet the world😉
Today's first official wrist-time


















Have a nice weekend😀👍


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)

Not a true russian, but almost


----------



## JonInAtl (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Home assembled Amphibia with added Ladybird.


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

This insert do not fit the watch very well IMO, but fitting it was a fun experience!
Someday I will find something that will truly fit this watch' looks.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Radio Room for today on custom Martu leather strap. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice Komandirskie Cadet with a sweet caseback. " From the HEAD OF THE MENDELEEVSKY DISTRICT OF THE CITY VAKHITOV VKH. " Sorry if I butchered the translation.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

AaParker said:


> Vostok:
> 
> View attachment 16002184


What. Beauty! Cool pattern.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm ready to convert the owner of this Omega Speedmaster to a Vostok Scuba Dude owner.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

mech3133 said:


> View attachment 16003894


Damn; now I'll have to dig out the DVDs of Trumpton and Camberwick Green


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Waited years for the opportunity, arrived yesterday evening.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

On this day....1918...Nikolai and all his family were killed. Romanoffs disappeared from face of earth. Thousand years old empire was done.

Rip Nikolai.


































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Stolichnie:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Scubiamo?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....

















Billy super duper.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

New canvas strap for my Compressor today:
















Struggling to find a suitable deployant strap without taper, so there's an unfortunate gap at the clasp end. Might have to get something custom made in future, but this will do for now.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

439499 Komandirskie with a representation of a Handley Page Victor on Soviet radar.

I don't wear this very often; always reminds me of my dad who worked (and flew) on these aircraft during the Cold War. Even so, I must find a better strap for it. It's on the one it came with which doesn't even claim to be leather and has all the properties of cardboard!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Russia:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Taking care of the equipment:


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> New canvas strap for my Compressor today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the logo clasp ?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

Bsw_sc said:


> Where did you get the logo clasp ?


Picked it up from Meranom a while ago. Showing out of stock now, not sure if it'll come back in stock though.









Vostok Watch Black leather strap 20mm deployment folding clasp


Deployment folding clasp. Genuine leather. Maximum length 180 mm.




meranom.com


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

This came with my recent Relojes Especiales package deal, that forum's 2nd Vostok project, the Baikonur. It commemorates the first tethered spacewalk by Alexei Leonov. It lasted roughly 12 minutes 9 seconds from 8:34:51 - 8:47 so there is red on the minute and seconds track to highlight that. Unique caseback design. Translates to roughly: First exit to open space. Made for the RE forum 50 years Voskhod 2.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15973545





Fergfour said:


> This came with my recent Releojes Especiales package deal, that forum's 2nd Vostok project, the Baikonur. It commemorates the first tethered spacewalk by Alexei Leonov. It lasted roughly 12 minutes 9 seconds from 8:34:51 - 8:47 so there is red on the minute and seconds track to highlight that. Unique caseback design. I forget what the text translates to.
> 
> View attachment 16006613
> View attachment 16006614


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Replaced the crystal, cleaned the dial and hands, and removed some links from the bracelet. Now it's ready for some wrist time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius_B (Feb 21, 2021)

Freshly brushed 420. Now it has a nice tooly appearance.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Kosmos 6S21-4765393


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2214 from early 80s


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok Amphibia 110750 with a universal bezel in Neptune Red.









It originally had the larger standard bezel; I prefer the red colour but I think it may look better in the larger size 🤔


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

3133


























































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Amphibia in the shade, after a swap to a silicone strap for the UK heatwave.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Nothing fancy here today


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

DJW GB said:


> Today...
> 
> View attachment 16008226
> 
> ...


Nice one comrade,

Do you know what is the meaning og the letters at 6? 3aka3 mo FMR


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Victorv said:


> Nice one comrade,
> 
> Do you know what is the meaning og the letters at 6? 3aka3 mo FMR


3aka3 mo , By appointment of military
I think.

The rest is the french Russian forum.










Billy super duper.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

DJW GB said:


> 3aka3 mo , By appointment of military
> I think.
> 
> The rest is the french Russian forum.
> ...


Super nice, thank you comrade


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

55D on mesh


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm still liking my Neptune on mesh combo.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Amphibias need the water


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Victorv said:


> Do you know what is the meaning og the letters at 6? 3aka3 mo FMR





DJW GB said:


> 3aka3 mo , By appointment of military
> I think.


DJW's correct; but I think this is the full meaning: 'By Order of the Ministry of Defence of the Union of Soviet Socialist Republic'


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Matching my outfit


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

This beast for today; what doesn't come across in the photos is that this is one very solid (and heavy) watch!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Latest addition.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

No rotation already a week:


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

SinoRussian today








Russian watch (Strela CO40CYB) with a Chinese movement (Sea-Gull ST1940).


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Prim:


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## JonInAtl (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Luch 1945-2021


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

JonInAtl said:


> View attachment 16014252


I don't want to open this one from it's box, so I sometimes forget that I have it - I think to myself "I should buy this watch" 😅


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

Good old Луч 2209


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Bsw_sc said:


> View attachment 16014809


Ford, nice 

For a long time I've had the idea to start a thread about watches we wear _because _of the patina, and not _despite _of it. Maybe I'll get to it one of these days...


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Neptune Icebreaker this morning


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa "Goroda"


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks 24h and Surok! Totally love it.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today..










Billy super duper.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> I don't want to open this one from it's box, so I sometimes forget that I have it - I think to myself "I should buy this watch" 😅


You lucky guys. To me, this is one of the quintessential Slava's.
I have been thinking about Slava's a bit, after Odessa200's post. 
I hope to add to my poor sample of one soon... JonInAtl's photo has only inspired me more.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

;-)


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Breaking in the rough leather strap...


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Velma (Poljot export):


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

Good weather to walk my Signal


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Belarus manufacturer and uses Soviet nixie tubes, so I'm going to count this as an F10 watch


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Enjoying a nice sunny Winter's day here.


----------



## Utva_56 (Apr 17, 2018)

CCCP Times w. Slava 2427, and afternoon coffee.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

Country Life.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok Kadet 2409a from early 90s


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Vostok Kadet 2409a


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

170


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

550946 Retro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Moscow Classic 3602


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Kosmos 6S21-4765392


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

vintorez said:


> Belarus manufacturer and uses Soviet nixie tubes, so I'm going to count this as an F10 watch
> 
> View attachment 16018900


Does it get warm when you are wearing it?


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

Not the best watch for work... Can you tell the time correctly at a glance?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

Urban Life again. 
Successful week everyone!
















Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Kugellager said:


> Does it get warm when you are wearing it?


Nope. The display is off most of the time, it only appears when you tilt your wrist towards you. It does get warm when charging though.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

max888 said:


> View attachment 16021410


Every time you post this watch I get the urge to add a second scuba dude to my collection 

My choice for today:


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

420 Tankie today.


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)

Custom Amphibian 160


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Every time you post this watch I get the urge to add a second scuba dude to my collection
> 
> My choice for today:
> View attachment 16021445


As an FYI, your post just got me to order the Amphibia 420831 I've had my eye on.

I love how codependent we all are here...



Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

Луч 2209


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

larand said:


> As an FYI, your post just got me to order the Amphibia 420831 I've had my eye on.
> 
> I love how codependent we all are here...
> 
> ...


Glad to be of service


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

It says USSR on the dial.








Along with a few other letters .


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Ok, ok. Now a real Soviet watch, so I don't get banned.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The crown is cerakoted in a dark bronze color, I'll probably end up doing the same to the case.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Bronze 1967 today


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Raketa Saturn Sovietico & ecumenico


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

yes, I know it says "made in Germany" on the dial; but it does have a Slava movement.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Cornavin:


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Slapped a mesh bracelet on her, looks pretty good I must say


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Today in wearing my old Poljot 131 Signal on a new Vostok type strap purchased from Technochas.









Here's another picture showing a bit more of the strap:


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot international, basilika sub brand, vostok 2409 movement.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

170894


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Svet:


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## rewt (Apr 10, 2015)

Lovely Luch ('triangle dial').


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Kadet Desert Shield


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

Луч


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## dinkan (May 31, 2016)

I transplanted in a new movement under this beautiful, old, transitional Zissou. It's working fine.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I like the PVD bezel itself but think it looks out of place on the Icebreaker. For now I have the "cities" bezel on it. A clean bezel looks OK too I suppose. Has anyone else swapped out the bezel on their Icebreaker?


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

W&CM - Watch & Clock Maker:


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Marius_B (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Quercus robur & Airship Italia


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Fergfour said:


> I like the PVD bezel itself but think it looks out of place on the Icebreaker. For now I have the "cities" bezel on it. A clean bezel looks OK too I suppose. Has anyone else swapped out the bezel on their Icebreaker?
> 
> View attachment 16029171


I haven't but I've seen one posted (WRUW June?) which has a gloss black bezel instead but for the life of me I can't remember who posted it. Looked pretty good although I rather like the matte bezel on the Icebreaker- and I have on a few other Vostoks too.

I've got that "cities" bezel but haven't decided which watch to put it on yet. I've been trying to find a list of the cities on it so I can look them up. (I suppose I could do it by typing the Russian in to google translate but typing Cyrillic characters on a Mac with an Aussie keyboard is a pita.) Do you - or anyone else - know of such a list?


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I haven't but I've seen one posted (WRUW June?) which has a gloss black bezel instead but for the life of me I can't remember who posted it. Looked pretty good although I rather like the matte bezel on the Icebreaker- and I have on a few other Vostoks too.
> 
> I've got that "cities" bezel but haven't decided which watch to put it on yet. I've been trying to find a list of the cities on it so I can look them up. (I suppose I could do it by typing the Russian in to google translate but typing Cyrillic characters on a Mac with an Aussie keyboard is a pita.) Do you - or anyone else - know of such a list?


Starting at the top and going clockwise:
0 - Moscow
+1 - Samara
+2 - Yekaterinburg
+3 - Omsk
+4 - Krasnoyarsk
+5 - Irkutsk
+6 - Blagoveshchensk
+7 - Vladivostok
+8 - Magadan
+9 - Petropavlovsk-Kamchatskiy
-1 - Kaliningrad

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Moskva:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

larand said:


> Starting at the top and going clockwise:
> 0 - Moscow
> +1 - Samara
> +2 - Yekaterinburg
> ...


That's great, many thanks for posting this.


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

My newest addition. Received yesterday.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> That's great, many thanks for posting this.


My pleasure. Nice to know my rusty college Russian is useful sometimes.

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Scuba Dude's got hungry.
Watchs lasagna cooking. Still 22 min to go...


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I haven't but I've seen one posted (WRUW June?) which has a gloss black bezel instead but for the life of me I can't remember who posted it. Looked pretty good although I rather like the matte bezel on the Icebreaker- and I have on a few other Vostoks too.
> 
> I've got that "cities" bezel but haven't decided which watch to put it on yet. I've been trying to find a list of the cities on it so I can look them up. (I suppose I could do it by typing the Russian in to google translate but typing Cyrillic characters on a Mac with an Aussie keyboard is a pita.) Do you - or anyone else - know of such a list?


Where did you get the cities bezel from?


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

I see it needs a quick polish of the crystal.









Edit: Post polish pic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Kotsov said:


> Where did you get the cities bezel from?


Currently available from Meranom: 








Cities black universal bezel


Cities black universal bezel




meranom.com





Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> Where did you get the cities bezel from?


the usual source...

Meranom: Cities Bezel

...and it's currently in stock!

edit. if I'd read to end of the thread instead of replying immediately I would have seen that @larand had beaten me to the reply


----------

